# netscape ist vergesslich



## wo0zy (11. Februar 2003)

hi, ich hab suse 8.0 und mir eben netscape 7 runtergeladen, installiert alles eingestellt und was weiß ich. dann hab ich den rechner mal neugestartet und nun wollte ich surfen, da kommt von netscape wieder son dialog, vonwegen registrieren und sowas. dachte ich ok, is halt sone web version, doch als ich dann mails lesen wollte und der alles wieder vergessen hatte, sprich er hat keine postfächer, etc. mehr, dachte ich da kann was nich stimmen.
hab ihr da irgendeinen tipp für mich??


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2003)

hi, woozy

sorry falls ich falsch liege, 
aber kann es sein das du einmal mit
z.b. root accaunt und das andere mal 
mit deinem User accaunt netscape gestartet hast`?
weil dann währe das normal



Schau mal in dein Homeverzeichnis, da müsste ein versteckter ordner sein
.netscape 

die versteckten ordner siehst du durch 
ls -la 

(a für all) 
Schau da mal nach in welchen Homeverzeichnis deine einstellungen auffindbar sind


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2003)

ich werd das mal testen, das kann sein, das ich die verknüpfung an eine falsche stelle gemacht habe.


----------

